# Rare python found in Shuklaphanta



## elapid68 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 6-12-2010
*Source:* Republica

MAHENDRANAGAR, June 12: A rare racilles viper species of python found usually in Tarai has also been seen in the Shuklaphanta Wildlife Reserve, recently.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome! A venomous viper python! I want one!



> MAHENDRANAGAR, June 12: A rare racilles viper species of python found usually in Tarai has also been seen in the Shuklaphanta Wildlife Reserve, recently.



Weird, the page says the snake is venomous, but not a new species. Sounds like they've been copying the Brisbane Tiger Snake x Carpet Python super hybrids!


----------

